
Armok Invaders – a game built inside Dwarf Fortress - Natsu
http://dffd.bay12games.com/file.php?id=11730
======
Gygash
More information on the Dwarf Fortress Wiki:
[http://dwarffortresswiki.org/index.php/User:BaronW#Armok_Inv...](http://dwarffortresswiki.org/index.php/User:BaronW#Armok_Invaders)

A video of it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2cMHwo3nAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2cMHwo3nAU)

~~~
Natsu
Also, this is by the same guy (BaronW) who made the calculator in DF. The one
where an overflow error leads to overflowing magma.

------
wmil
7z only download links just fill me with rage.

I don't understand why people keep pushing that format.

~~~
RexM
Why are you against the format?

~~~
wmil
The size difference is trivial so there's no real benefit to .7z files.

However it's a non standard format so I have to hunt around for what the CLI
tool is called, then install it, the look up the options...

Sure that's not a huge amount of work, but it just seems preposterous. Like
using some 'gopher 2.0' protocol instead of http.

~~~
Natsu
Linux: [http://linux.die.net/man/1/7z](http://linux.die.net/man/1/7z) Windows:
[http://www.7-zip.org/](http://www.7-zip.org/) Mac:
[http://7zx.en.softonic.com/mac](http://7zx.en.softonic.com/mac)

~~~
deathanatos
Heck, if you're using MATE/GNOME on Linux, Engrampa/File roller or whatever
they call it opens this and many other formats just fine. I click the link,
and a moment later click the downloaded file in Chromium, and it opens right
up. From there I can drag and drop into a directory/folder in Caja/Nautilus.
Painless.

